
Twitter Tracking You in Incognito Mode – Using Window.Alert() - marknadal
https://twitter.com/marknadal/status/1116434458435940352
======
qwertox
Isn't this a Chrome-specific "Smart-Lock" or "Auto Sign-In" dialog? It shows
multiple selectable users in a modal dialog, AFAIK Windows.Alert() is not able
to do this.

~~~
chrisl99
That is correct, it is just opening Chrome's password manager:

    
    
      await navigator.credentials.get({password:true})
    

[https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/security/cred...](https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/security/credential-
management/retrieve-credentials#auto-sign-in)

I do think it is odd that this API will present the UI without any user
interaction first. (Doesn't require a tap/click to open.)

------
lucasmullens
As mentioned in the tweet's replies, this isn't true at all. I definitely was
a bit shocked to see my username appear in incognito, but this isn't a
window.alert. Twitter has no access to your username in incognito.

